
Twitter starts testing ephemeral hot takes called “yeets” - dcj
https://medium.com/forwardtick/twitter-starts-testing-ephemeral-hot-takes-called-yeets-7a87110f89eb
======
duxup
Twitter's inherent encouragement of very curt, non nuanced, and the most
attention gathering tweets as possible is bad enough as it is. I can only
imagine this being far worse.

The medium is the message and the medium is pretty dumb as it is.

------
Munky-Necan
I feel like I'm getting old, but I don't know what Yeet means even though I've
heard a tonne of teenagers say it.

~~~
blcarson
"... an exclamation of excitement, approval, surprise, or all-around energy,
often as issued when doing a dance move or throwing something."

[https://www.dictionary.com/e/slang/yeet/](https://www.dictionary.com/e/slang/yeet/)

